# What disease/infection do you think she could have?



## peter Aguilar (Jun 28, 2020)

What disease/infection do you think she could have? I took her to an avian vet but they wanted $500 just to run tests on her. They charged me $90 just to tell me that she was sick, which was obvious.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like wet pox. 

I'll holler at someone who knows a bit more about it. Hopefully, he'll see the note.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Smell the birds open mouth close up. If there is a foul odor, it's canker. If there is no foul odor, most likely it's wet fowl pox. One other remote possibility is cancer.

Treatment for canker is Metronidazole 250mg once a day for 5-7 days. Canker is contagious to other birds via waterers/feeders and infected birds are carriers for life. 
If in fact it's canker, and in order to keep it in check: I recommend providing your birds acidified copper sulfate mixed in water once a month and administered for 3 days straight. Dosage is 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water, made fresh each day and dont add anything else to the mixture. Do not overdose with acidified copper sulfate...more is NOT better.

If it's wet pox, you'll have to remove the lesions in the birds mouth and swab with iodine. If you dont remove the lesions, they can spread into the esophagus and further down and your bird will starve to death. 
You can use tweezers to remove lesions. There will be blood, soak it up as best as you can and apply iodine with gauze or q-tips.

If it's cancer, it's best to cull.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, dawg. I knew you would have good information on the possibilities and how to treat.


----------



## peter Aguilar (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you so much for your help. Canker sore sounds about right, as the smell is absolutely awful. Would you have any recommendation for finding a vet that's more experienced with chickens and such? I feel like an avian vet is too broad of a vet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some large animal vets are willing to treat chickens. If you can tell them what you suspect then that helps them in deciding on treatment. 

Although you can order the metronidazole off the internet. Many pigeon sites have it available. Don't get it from any site that is not specifically animal related.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's info on canker for you:
https://www.merckvetmanual.com/poultry/trichomonosis/trichomonosis?query=canker chicken
This will knock it out as well:
https://www.pigeonsproducts.com/med...o-cure-300g-ronidazole-10-by-travipharma.html


----------

